
Ask HN: What is the best goal tracker app? - jcasian
I am trying to find a goal tracker app which is as simple as it gets. I just need the capability of creating a progress bar with an end goal and being able to update it, but it seems like all the apps out there have a lot of extra stuff and not the simple progress bar. Do you know of anyone which is simple?
======
muzani
I use Loop Habit Tracker. It's very simple, not very customizable. But it
allows you you see your progress and tick your progress easily.

------
s1t5
Strides - [https://www.stridesapp.com/](https://www.stridesapp.com/)

~~~
jcasian
Strides looks great but it is only compatible with ios :(

